# is Nibba even aware hes been doxxed? lol



## ZUZZCEL (Jun 10, 2019)

is he allowed interrnet access in that phyc ward hes locked up in atm?


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 10, 2019)

he has probably roped upon finding no castor oil in the prison washrooms


----------



## jefferson (Jun 10, 2019)

If not he's gonna be in for a surprise when he gets out

rip


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 10, 2019)

jefferson said:


> If not he's gonna be in for a surprise when he gets out
> 
> rip


Mod


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 10, 2019)

I’m not satisfied with the fact he incel shamed but Christ, he definitely doesn’t deserve the doxing.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 10, 2019)

What a cunt who doxed him tbh


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 10, 2019)

I've already got a website up buddyboyos. Domain name purchased.

As soon as I figure out the basics of web design and have a few hours to sort everything out it's gonna be utterly over for him. Then it'll just be a case of waiting until Google indexes the site.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> As soon as I figure out the basics of web design


use neocities


----------



## fobos (Jun 10, 2019)

it's over


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 10, 2019)

fobos said:


> it's over


ya


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> I've already got a website up buddyboyos. Domain name purchased.
> 
> As soon as I figure out the basics of web design and have a few hours to sort everything out it's gonna be utterly over for him. Then it'll just be a case of waiting until Google indexes the site.


What a bitch thing to do


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 10, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> use neocities



Just using wordpress. Doesnt look too difficult. Never designed a website before but it looks pretty much like drag and drop.


Thushespokeofit said:


> What a bitch thing to do



Keep crying for me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Just using wordpress. Doesnt look too difficult. Never designed a website before but it looks pretty much like drag and drop.


link when done


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 10, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> link when done



Will do. It might be a week or two to make it as have a few other things going on and ofc I gotta learn to use the software.

Domain has been purchased for 4 years, but in reality it'll stay up until nibba kills himself.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> I've already got a website up buddyboyos. Domain name purchased.
> 
> As soon as I figure out the basics of web design and have a few hours to sort everything out it's gonna be utterly over for him. Then it'll just be a case of waiting until Google indexes the site.


Link when done


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Will do. It might be a week or two to make it as have a few other things going on and ofc I gotta learn to use the software.
> 
> Domain has been purchased for 4 years, but in reality it'll stay up until nibba kills himself.


Why don’t you like him? Just wondering.


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 10, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Why don’t you like him? Just wondering.



The unrelenting arrogance with zero results to back it up, mainly.


----------



## dogtown (Jun 10, 2019)

jefferson said:


> If not he's gonna be in for a surprise when he gets out
> 
> rip



Modcel


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 10, 2019)

jefferson said:


> If not he's gonna be in for a surprise when he gets out
> 
> rip


mod mod mod


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Jun 10, 2019)

I dont follow, was nibba mental or some shit? I know he got ddoxed but he didnt seem mental to me


----------



## FaceandHFD (Jun 10, 2019)

the blackpill destroys many men
stay away from chadfishing experiments boyos


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 10, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> the blackpill destroys many men
> stay away from chadfishing experiments boyos


Better to know the blackpill than waste time with and I say this sarcastically ‘improving your personality’.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Jun 10, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Better to know the blackpill than waste time with and I say this sarcastically ‘improving your personality’.


coping is the key to success


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 10, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> coping is the key to success


Well, maybe so.


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2019)

he sends me snaps everyday


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jun 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Will do. It might be a week or two to make it as have a few other things going on and ofc I gotta learn to use the software.
> 
> Domain has been purchased for 4 years, but in reality it'll stay up until nibba kills himself.


a site of what? his name?


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 10, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> a site of what? his name?



We have his name and uni, as well as the city he lives in and his high school.

Needless to say in 17000 posts on here there's more than enough material for him to come across as absolute scum to a hiring manager or HR drone googling his name.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jun 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> We have his name and uni, as well as the city he lives in and his high school.
> 
> Needless to say in 17000 posts on here there's more than enough material for him to come across as absolute scum to a hiring manager or HR drone googling his name.



bro chill lol


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 10, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> bro chill lol


@itsOVER thinks he's God

It's poetic hypocrisy. He's trying to ruin the life of another because of their arrogance, and in doing so demonstrates his own arrogance


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> @itsOVER thinks he's God
> 
> It's poetic hypocrisy. He's trying to ruin the life of another because of their arrogance, and in doing so demonstrates his own arrogance



I call it justice buddyboyo. Its cuck mentality to believe in normie rubbish like turning the other cheek and not harming your enemies when you have the chance.

He'll learn a valuable lesson: act like a cunt to others, and they'll return the favour.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> I call it justice buddyboyo. Its cuck mentality to believe in normie rubbish like turning the other cheek and not harming your enemies when you have the chance.
> 
> He'll learn a valuable lesson: act like a cunt to others, and they'll return the favour.


Justice is proportionate to the severity of the offence. You can't call it justice when you're escalating. This is vengeance, and you know that full well.

An eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth. That's all fine imo. Verbal abuse for a future and you're in touchy territory.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> An eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth.


The pleasure is all minec̶r̶a̶f̶t̶


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Jun 10, 2019)

It’s actually over. He’s retarded for giving out his real name in the first place


----------



## Truecel14 (Jun 10, 2019)

What did Nibba actually do to make people hate him?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> The unrelenting arrogance with zero results to back it up, mainly.


I see. Sorry, just now saw that reply.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 10, 2019)

Truecel14 said:


> What did Nibba actually do to make people hate him?


Said a load of racist shit, verbally abused a few people, was extremely narcissistic etc


----------



## Truecel14 (Jun 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Said a load of racist shit



Everyone does lol. Holy shit I feel bad. It is literally over, he will literally never get a job, living in poverty and food stamps before he ropes or goes er.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> racist


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 10, 2019)

fobos said:


> it's over







XD


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 10, 2019)

Truecel14 said:


> Everyone does lol. Holy shit I feel bad. It is literally over, he will literally never get a job, living in poverty and food stamps before he ropes or goes er.


Welcome to Looksmax.me, the LOOKSMAXING FORUM where you can't post your pics or you'll get doxed.


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Justice is proportionate to the severity of the offence. You can't call it justice when you're escalating. This is vengeance, and you know that full well.
> 
> An eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth. That's all fine imo. Verbal abuse for a future and you're in touchy territory.



Nibba often, as a point of argument, claimed I'd never back up what I said IRL.

I'm giving him the opportunity to do just that - he can stand by his words on here to others IRL, such as his uni professor and those in charge of his med school application, and later on, the hiring manager of KFC.


----------



## retard (Jun 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Nibba often, as a point of argument, claimed I'd never back up what I said IRL.
> 
> I'm giving him the opportunity to do just that - he can stand by his words on here to others IRL, such as his uni professor and those in charge of his med school application, and later on, the hiring manager of KFC.


bruh it’s pixels on a screen


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jun 10, 2019)

jfl. imagine getting into uni, busting your ass as a pre-med to only have that dream shattered by posters on an obscure, autistic forum. shit


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jun 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Nibba often, as a point of argument, claimed I'd never back up what I said IRL.
> 
> I'm giving him the opportunity to do just that - he can stand by his words on here to others IRL, such as his uni professor and those in charge of his med school application, and later on, the hiring manager of KFC.


Someone 'eye for an eye, dox for a dox' this fag.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jun 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Will do. It might be a week or two to make it as have a few other things going on and ofc I gotta learn to use the software.
> 
> Domain has been purchased for 4 years, but in reality it'll stay up until nibba kills himself.


Goddam at this point you might as well hire a hit man on him or something. Someone can also dox you back tbh


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 10, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Goddam at this point you might as well hire a hit man on him or something. Someone can also dox you back tbh


hires me


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Jun 10, 2019)

Is he really gay?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jun 10, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Is he really gay?




bisexual


----------



## rockndogs (Jun 11, 2019)

Doxes me


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jun 11, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> jfl. imagine getting into uni, busting your ass as a pre-med to only have that dream shattered by posters on an obscure, autistic forum. shit


nibbas a douchebag so he kinda deserved it


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 11, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Someone 'eye for an eye, dox for a dox' this fag.





Zeta ascended said:


> Goddam at this point you might as well hire a hit man on him or something. Someone can also dox you back tbh



Dont worry boyos, I have no life to ruin.


----------



## AspiringChad (Jun 11, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> is he allowed interrnet access in that phyc ward hes locked up in atm?


He does and he doesn’t care bro


----------



## fobos (Jun 11, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> drag and drop.


@Insomniac


----------



## Heirio (Jun 11, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> View attachment 66036
> 
> 
> Progress so far boyos. Nothing is written up yet, just got half the homepage done with the menu headings and stuff. Just thought I'd give you all a preview.


holy fuck I live a half hour away from him


----------



## rockndogs (Jun 11, 2019)

Littlehales me


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jun 11, 2019)

Lmao if you think the info you’ll have posted on your site will prevent him to get a job like you say. No one gives a shit you retarded autists, he could just say some guy irl hates him and made up the whole story about him, etc


How fucking low IQ you autists are it baffles me


----------



## fobos (Jun 11, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Lmao if you think the info you’ll have posted on your site will prevent him to get a job like you say. No one gives a shit you retarded autists, he could just say some guy irl hates him and made up the whole story about him, etc
> 
> 
> How fucking low IQ you autists are it baffles me


Considering that he was arrested for attacking a woman idk bro


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 11, 2019)

Truecel14 said:


> What did Nibba actually do to make people hate him?


“Arrogance” apparently 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jun 11, 2019)

fobos said:


> Considering that he was arrested for attacking a woman idk bro


That will count 100x times more than a fucking website with racist posts and pics


----------



## fobos (Jun 11, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> “Arrogance” apparently 🤷‍♂️


Low inhib high T having your own picture as avi


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 11, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> That will count 100x times more than a fucking website with racist posts and pics


No fucking shit, you can shut up now.


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 11, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> No fucking shit, you can shut up now.


bro... Why so aggressive?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 11, 2019)

fobos said:


> Low inhib high T having your own picture as avi


I just have to be careful what I say on here tbh, if I say anti Semitic stuff like nibba did it’s over


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 11, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> bro... Why so aggressive?





Gudru said:


> I am agressive


----------



## fobos (Jun 11, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> I just have to be careful what I say on here tbh, if I say anti Semitic stuff like nibba did it’s over


fuck the jews bro


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 11, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> anti Semitic


meme


----------



## jefferson (Jun 11, 2019)

Heirio said:


> holy fuck I live a half hour away from him


careful don't doxx yourself aswell


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2019)

In all honesty, you really think that his future employer will take time to type his name on google after seeing his résumé and seeing his looks halo ? In case that happens, he could just create his own pharmacy and make money off that once he graduates from uni tbh.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 11, 2019)

Heirio said:


> holy fuck I live a half hour away from him


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jun 11, 2019)

knowing docs myself and ppl in healthcare, he'll fit right in


----------



## Chuck14 (Jun 12, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Dont worry boyos, I have no life to ruin.



You fuck hot Thai/Eastern European girls on the reg supplemented from an income of teaching EFL - it shits all over mine and I’ve just got Norman looks. It’s not like you’re a truecel based on the thread you posted.

Wouldn’t it be an issue if someone said to the hiring manager over there with your pic and name, some of the stuff you’ve said?

Your real first name is distinctive but you’re a Man City fan so I assume it’s just a pseudonym of the player with the same name


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 12, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Dont worry boyos, I have no life to ruin.


He is finally free.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 12, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> He is finally free.


Your Name has 2 r's


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 12, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Your Name has 2 r's


*Elliot Oliver Robertson Rodger*


----------



## Chuck14 (Jun 12, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Your Name has 2 r's


So does yours


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 13, 2019)

Chuck14 said:


> You fuck hot Thai/Eastern European girls on the reg supplemented from an income of teaching EFL - it shits all over mine and I’ve just got Norman looks. It’s not like you’re a truecel based on the thread you posted.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be an issue if someone said to the hiring manager over there with your pic and name, some of the stuff you’ve said?
> 
> Your real first name is distinctive but you’re a Man City fan so I assume it’s just a pseudonym of the player with the same name



ESL jobs are a dime a dozen, if you get fired you can literally just walk down the street and get another.


----------



## LegendOfIncel (Jun 13, 2019)

Not if he just left these communities after being banned


----------



## x30001 (Jun 13, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> ESL jobs are a dime a dozen, if you get fired you can literally just walk down the street and get another.


Why are you going to the extent you are, making a website about him just because he seemed like a douche from some forum posts? Really confuses me and seems like you've got a lot more to lose than to gain by doing this. Did he personally harass you or do something bad to you? I really just don't get it.


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 13, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Why are you going to the extent you are, making a website about him just because he seemed like a douche from some forum posts? Really confuses me and seems like you've got a lot more to lose than to gain by doing this. Did he personally harass you or do something bad to you? I really just don't get it.



The cost to me is relative peanuts. A couple of hours wageslaving for 4 years of hosting.

The reason is simple: he's a cunt, I hate him and it's within my power to do something about it, whereas previously there was little I could do to punish him for acting the tard.

You are quite simply a cuck if you don't take the opportunity to ruin your enemies when the chance presents itself. I've no doubt he'd do the same if roles were reversed.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> The cost to me is relative peanuts. A couple of hours wageslaving for 4 years of hosting.
> 
> The reason is simple: he's a cunt, I hate him and it's within my power to do something about it, whereas previously there was little I could do to punish him for acting the tard.
> 
> You are quite simply a cuck if you don't take the opportunity to ruin your enemies when the chance presents itself. I've no doubt he'd do the same if roles were reversed.


Absolutely pathetic. Your parents must be so proud.


----------



## Einon (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> The cost to me is relative peanuts. A couple of hours wageslaving for 4 years of hosting.
> 
> The reason is simple: he's a cunt, I hate him and it's within my power to do something about it, whereas previously there was little I could do to punish him for acting the tard.
> 
> You are quite simply a cuck if you don't take the opportunity to ruin your enemies when the chance presents itself. I've no doubt he'd do the same if roles were reversed.


Give some examples of the cuntish shit he did,that warranted his life being ruined.


----------



## fobos (Jun 14, 2019)

Einon said:


> Give some examples of the cuntish shit he did,that warranted his life being ruined.


He made us listen to his Mickey Mouse voice


----------



## Einon (Jun 14, 2019)

fobos said:


> He made us listen to his Mickey Mouse voice


Thanks for the clerification,I now agree that he deserved to get his life ruined.


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 14, 2019)

Einon said:


> Give some examples of the cuntish shit he did,that warranted his life being ruined.



This isn't the fucking court of appeals boyo, where both sides submit evidence before an impartial judge comes to a conclusion about what's 'appropriate'.

I don't like him. That's 100% enough reason to 'warrant' fucking him over from my point of view - and mines the only one that counts as I'm the one taking action.


----------



## Einon (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> This isn't the fucking court of appeals boyo, where both sides submit evidence before an impartial judge comes to a conclusion about what's 'appropriate'.
> 
> I don't like him. That's 100% enough reason to 'warrant' fucking him over from my point of view - and mines the only one that counts as I'm the one taking action.


This doesn't have to be a court order."Not liking someone" does not warrant ruining their life.Because if you end up getting doxxed,no one will care.Since you deserved It.Do what will,I don't care.But to me it's disgraceful.


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 14, 2019)

Einon said:


> This doesn't have to be a court order."Not liking someone" does not warrant ruining their life.Because if you end up getting doxxed,no one will care.Since you deserved It.Do what will,I don't care.But to me it's disgraceful.



I fear no doxxing, since I have no life to ruin anyway.


----------



## Einon (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> I fear no doxxing, since I have no life to ruin anyway.


Doesn't change the fact that what you did was immoral.


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 14, 2019)

Einon said:


> Doesn't change the fact that what you did was immoral.



Immoral


----------



## Einon (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Immoral


You have a sense of morality.JFL,DOES YOUR WIFE GET POINDED AS WELL????
UR A CUCK BR0


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 14, 2019)

Einon said:


> You have a sense of morality.JFL,DOES YOUR WIFE GET POINDED AS WELL????
> UR A CUCK BR0
> View attachment 67436



Morals are for cucks. I abandoned my own kid in Thailand to a Thai hooker without so much as a second thought, as if I'm gonna give a shit about ruining this thundercunts life.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> The cost to me is relative peanuts. A couple of hours wageslaving for 4 years of hosting.
> 
> The reason is simple: he's a cunt, I hate him and it's within my power to do something about it, whereas previously there was little I could do to punish him for acting the tard.
> 
> You are quite simply a cuck if you don't take the opportunity to ruin your enemies when the chance presents itself. I've no doubt he'd do the same if roles were reversed.


It would depend on which enemy for me.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jun 14, 2019)

imagine giving a fuck about anybody


----------



## x30001 (Jun 14, 2019)

When the FBI finally crack down on the incel community they'll have enough evidence to deport and convict @itsOVER for openly reporting that he's making the website and for saying he hopes a guy in a mental ward kills himself because of him. Why would you not even just make the website anonymously? I just can't make sense of this. Abandoning your child now? I can see this being very similar to the Michelle Carter/ Conrad Roy case if Nibba actually kills himself but I think the jail time would be a lot more severe. 

I've no doubt the FBI watch these forums all the time ever since the Elliott Roger and Alex Minasian tragedies.


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 14, 2019)

x30001 said:


> When the FBI finally crack down on the incel community they'll have enough evidence to deport and convict @itsOVER for openly reporting that he's making the website and for saying he hopes a guy in a mental ward kills himself because of him. Why would you not even just make the website anonymously? I just can't make sense of this. Abandoning your child now? I can see this being very similar to the Michelle Carter/ Conrad Roy case if Nibba actually kills himself but I think the jail time would be a lot more severe.
> 
> I've no doubt the FBI watch these forums all the time ever since the Elliott Roger and Alex Minasian tragedies.



Oh vey goy be scared of (((our))) powers.

FYI, Saint ER and Saint AM weren't tragedies. They were justice. 

And you can quote that if you ever make a website about me.


----------



## Einon (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Morals are for cucks. I abandoned my own kid in Thailand to a Thai hooker without so much as a second thought, as if I'm gonna give a shit about ruining this thundercunts life.


Running away from fatherhood is pretty chad,ngl.


----------



## x30001 (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Oh vey goy be scared of (((our))) powers.
> 
> FYI, Saint ER and Saint AM weren't tragedies. They were justice.
> 
> And you can quote that if you ever make a website about me.


Why would I make a website about you, I don't even know you. Just asking questions. Seems like you want to risk a lot over seemingly nothing. Anyways that's the last I'll say. I don't hate anyone on here and if I find them annoying I just click the 'ignore' button.


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 14, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Why would I make a website about you, I don't even know you. Just asking questions. Seems like you want to risk a lot over seemingly nothing. Anyways that's the last I'll say. I don't hate anyone on here and if I find them annoying I just click the 'ignore' button.



I dont figure I'm risking anything. Like I say, i have no life to ruin. Soon will be NEET again, zero friends, zero social life. I dont know anyone so there's no one to 'tell' about my online activities who would care.

As for the US government extraditing a UK citizen from Thailand because of a website about some asshat who ended up topping himself...dream the fuck on. What is it with this community and thinking extradition is some piss easy thing to do? I've had cucks claim my credit card issuers would extradite me for not paying them, JFL.


----------



## dogtown (Jun 14, 2019)

x30001 said:


> When the FBI finally crack down on the incel community they'll have enough evidence to deport and convict @itsOVER for openly reporting that he's making the website and for saying he hopes a guy in a mental ward kills himself because of him. Why would you not even just make the website anonymously? I just can't make sense of this. Abandoning your child now? I can see this being very similar to the Michelle Carter/ Conrad Roy case if Nibba actually kills himself but I think the jail time would be a lot more severe.
> 
> I've no doubt the FBI watch these forums all the time ever since the Elliott Roger and Alex Minasian tragedies.



He’s not in a mental ward JFL


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Jun 14, 2019)

Einon said:


> Running away from fatherhood is pretty chad Tyrone,ngl.





itsOVER said:


> Saint ER and Saint AM weren't tragedies. They were justice.


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Morals are for cucks. I abandoned my own kid in Thailand to a Thai hooker without so much as a second thought, as if I'm gonna give a shit about ruining this thundercunts life.


is it true some cuck is raising your bastard hapa child back in thailand? top kek


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Morals are for cucks. I abandoned my own kid in Thailand to a Thai hooker without so much as a second thought


You really are beneath contempt.


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 14, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> is it true some cuck is raising your bastard hapa child back in thailand? top kek



Yep, swear on my life that's true.

I've got the DNA test (proving its mine) and loads of pics of the legit 1/10 cuck raising it.


jm10 said:


> You really are beneath contempt.


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yep, swear on my life that's true.
> 
> I've got the DNA test (proving its mine) and loads of pics of the legit 1/10 cuck raising it.



turbo kekz. show us the pics boyo


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 14, 2019)

jm10 said:


> You really are beneath contempt.


Bro...


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 14, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Bro...


What?


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 14, 2019)

jm10 said:


> What?


Why do u even care what he does


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 14, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Why do u even care what he does


I don’t care, I was just expressing what I think of him and what he does. He’s scum.


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 14, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> turbo kekz. show us the pics boyo


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> View attachment 67505


lul, i meant pics of the cuk


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 14, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> lul, i meant pics of the cuk


















Never began for him tbqh. My kid is the first one on the first pic (with the orange armband).


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yep, swear on my life that's true.


lold thx


----------



## karen (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> View attachment 67505


Thank you. We hope your son and his mother live a happy life. We hope that you will not.

karen


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 14, 2019)

karen said:


> Thank you. We hope your son and his mother live a happy life. We hope that you will not.
> 
> karen



Nibs, my big mac order seems to be taking a while, can you hurry it the fuck up?


----------



## karen (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Nibs, my big mac order seems to be taking a while, can you hurry it the fuck up?


We are not Nibba

karen


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 14, 2019)

karen said:


> We are not Nibba
> 
> karen



Yawn, just know I'm talking to some tard in the basement.

Bring it, cuck. Ofc, you'll post another cryptic reply implying you have (((ideas))) and (((knowledge))) while providing no evidence.

Tick tock until google indexes the site, nibba.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yawn, just know I'm talking to some tard in the basement.
> 
> Bring it, cuck. Ofc, you'll post another cryptic reply implying you have (((ideas))) and (((knowledge))) while providing no evidence.
> 
> Tick tock until google indexes the site, nibba.


BING LMAO


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 14, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> View attachment 67512
> 
> 
> View attachment 67513
> ...


What’s your age? Also, you’re a fucking dad!?


dotacel said:


> BING LMAO
> 
> View attachment 67530


JFL.


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> What’s your age? Also, you’re a fucking dad!?
> 
> JFL.
> View attachment 67535



Fuaaark I need to get to work on finishing the site, didnt realise it'd be indexed so quick.


----------



## Chuck14 (Jun 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Morals are for cucks. I abandoned my own kid in Thailand to a Thai hooker without so much as a second thought, as if I'm gonna give a shit about ruining this thundercunts life.



Which would you rather, Man City win the CL or your kid have a good life?


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 15, 2019)

Chuck14 said:


> Which would you rather, Man City win the CL or your kid have a good life?



Oh easily City winning the CL. I don't care at all if my kid has a good life or not.


----------



## Chuck14 (Jun 15, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Oh easily City winning the CL. I don't care at all if my kid has a good life or not.



Good answer

Idc why people care so much about Nibba or your kid.

I’m an average looking guy and society doesn’t give a shit about me. Christ only knows what it’s like as an ugly autistic ethnic.

People talk a good game about “fuck normies” and “fuck women” but want you to show your morals and not fuck over some kid, some whore or some guy on here.


----------



## FatmanO (Jun 20, 2019)

fobos said:


> Considering that he was arrested for attacking a woman idk bro


Yeh but theres no proof of that tho he could be larping


----------



## dogtown (Jun 20, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yeh but theres no proof of that tho he could be larping



Bro stfu


----------



## FatmanO (Jun 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Bro stfu


No


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 17, 2020)

over for him tbh jfl


----------



## ilyess (May 7, 2021)

itsOVER said:


> Oh easily City winning the CL. I don't care at all if my kid has a good life or not.


oh boy, the prophecy


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (May 7, 2021)

ilyess said:


> oh boy, the prophecy


Good job bumping this thread lmfao  I wasn't here for this era of PSL however @itsOVER was probably the most low inhib user out of any of these forums, left his kid in thailand and ruinedsome autists life


----------



## AlexAP (May 7, 2021)

ɯᴉsǝɹɐupnɯ said:


> Good job bumping this thread lmfao  I wasn't here for this era of PSL however @itsOVER was probably the most low inhib user out of any of these forums, left his kid in thailand and ruinedsome autists life


Yeah I don't understand how he could be so low-inhib and still Incel in UK.

Maybe he radically changed his inhibition after he decided to go to SEA. Just like some people change after they go to war.

btw: He has at least three kids in SEA, left them all








Do you remember @itsOVER? He bred in SEA


@itsOVER the incel who took sex trips to SEA and EE bred in SEA His threads: https://looksmax.org/threads/3-weeks-in-vietnam-trip-report-here.39044/ https://looksmax.org/threads/eastern-europe-was-pretty-good-boyos-pics-inside.14341/ The result...




looksmax.org


----------



## .👽. (May 7, 2021)

Deleted member 470 said:


> BING LMAO
> 
> View attachment 67530


Jfl this site is the first thing that comes up when you google it


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 8, 2022)

this goes down in looksmax history, i wish i wasnt a 13 year old when this shit was going down + mirin hgh use at 6'4


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 8, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> this goes down in looksmax history, i wish i wasnt a 13 year old when this shit was going down + mirin hgh use at 6'4


I wish I found this site back in 2019


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 8, 2022)

Also, incels really are toxic lol. They straight up dox random niggas just for attention


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 8, 2022)

Just holy shit lol. I swear if someone doxxed me someone’s life would be at stake. No one would get out of that alive, innocent or not. Mirin how Nibba remained his calm at this itsOver retard tbh


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 8, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Just holy shit lol. I swear if someone doxxed me someone’s life would be at stake. No one would get out of that alive, innocent or not. Mirin how Nibba remained his calm at this itsOver retard tbh


Is Nibba ok now?


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 8, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Is Nibba ok now?


Dunno


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 8, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Is Nibba ok now?


But I swear if I was him I’d legit hunt him down


----------



## Deleted member 17026 (Mar 28, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Just holy shit lol. I swear if someone doxxed me someone’s life would be at stake. No one would get out of that alive, innocent or not. Mirin how Nibba remained his calm at this itsOver retard tbh





Ethereal said:


> Also, incels really are toxic lol. They straight up dox random niggas just for attention


Incels: *says something edgy on the internet*

Normies: "You're nothing but a bitch who won't do shit"

Incels: *Doxxes normie*

Normies: "NOOOOOOOOOOO YOU'VE GONE TOO FAR!!!!!!"



Which one is it?  @looksmaxxer234 @gamma @AlexAP @rightfulcel @kjsbdfiusdf @Proex @RabidRosaries


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 28, 2022)

shoeliftmaxxer said:


> Incels: *says something edgy on the internet*
> 
> Normies: "You're nothing but a bitch who won't do shit"
> 
> ...


Slaves must obey and then be killed
Tyrants must reign and forever dominate


----------



## Veganist (Mar 28, 2022)

That bitch nigga conspired with a currycel cocksucker mod and got my ass banned in 2018. Guess who's still here faggot. Enjoy being canceled and never finding a job for the rest of ur life


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 28, 2022)

shoeliftmaxxer said:


> Incels: *says something edgy on the internet*
> 
> Normies: "You're nothing but a bitch who won't do shit"
> 
> ...


Yes, doxxing someone is going too far. Your point?


----------



## Deleted member 17026 (Mar 28, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Yes, doxxing someone is going too far. Your point?


Great question, and I'll give you a great answer.

Incels do not have happy lives (water), if they wanna blow off steam by posting edgy shit on a forum, let them do so. If you decide to taunt and mock them, you may get them seeking revenge at you.

So let them cope in peace, even if what they say is "distasteful".

Is that so hard? For Nibba, it apparently was.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Mar 28, 2022)

Is Ethereal even aware hes been doxxed lol


----------



## gamma (Mar 28, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Is Ethereal even aware hes been doxxed lol


Link when done


Spoiler


----------



## stevielake (Mar 28, 2022)

shoeliftmaxxer said:


> Great question, and I'll give you a great answer.
> 
> Incels do not have happy lives (water), if they wanna blow off steam by posting edgy shit on a forum, let them do so. If you decide to taunt and mock them, you may get them seeking revenge at you.
> 
> ...


Great response


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Mar 28, 2022)

shoeliftmaxxer said:


> Incels: *says something edgy on the internet*
> 
> Normies: "You're nothing but a bitch who won't do shit"
> 
> ...


why tag me


----------



## Deleted member 17026 (Mar 28, 2022)

Proex said:


> why tag me


----------

